# pkg_create errors etc. while installing CPAN modules



## icecoke (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm trying around with and found some reproduceable errors when working with Perl. I'm not sure if these two kind of errors real errors, because compile went thru through and using the module seems to work, too. When I build and install some CPAN module, the registration in the package database seems to fail:

```
FreeBSD: Registering installation in the package database
pkg_create exited with code 72057594037927935
```

Some other modules show no errors, at the moment it seems the modules under /mach are producing the errors. Is this intended?

Another error raises not with all modules, but at least repeating with some. One good sample is `cpan -i Module::Build` which fires a lot of them. It seems there is problem when CPAN tries to create the Makefile with `perl Makefile.PL`, even with a fresh ExtUtils::MakeMaker. It fires something like:


```
Can't open file Makefile: File or Directory not found at (eval 31) line 2.
```

In the end if seems to be everything fine:


```
All tests successful.
Files=53, Tests=1132, 74 wallclock secs ( 0.33 usr  0.27 sys + 57.94 cusr 15.41 csys = 73.95 CPU)
Result: PASS
```

So is it ok to have some often no success in creating the Makefile? Can't really believe the Makefile must not be used :/

Please enlighten me.


----------

